# Houston Plant Fest



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone from DFW going to the Houston Plant Fest besides Tex Gal and me? :hat:


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Ricky is going I believe.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Shane and I will probably go. There is likely going to be a club contingent going, it was mentioned at the meeting.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Lue and I will be going for sure.

--Nikolay


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Woot woot! Nikolay, have yet to meet you guys all.

Now I'm a Michigander, coming from the mitten state! only guy =]


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Since it's next weekend and I haven't seen anything posted on it, I assume there is no official group plan for attending this? 

After reviewing the details, it's not quite what I expected (guess I expected convention/auction.) I'm not really interested in another 3 hr drive for plant collecting unless the plants are unique. 

I would be interested in touring the big aquarium stores in Houston as they are generally more interesting than the ones here from what I understand. I just built a trimless tank and would be interested in picking up some rock at the ADA store there, and Aquasoil if it's comparable in price to what I can get it for at Rift2Reef here. So a day there plus travel time. Anyone have similar desires? We could take 1-2 others in Shane's vehicle.

Michael


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Mike,

Lue and I will go only for the Saturday. But we will return Sunday morning.

Where you thinking about going there on Saturday? An what about the return time? The same day?

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike, they are doing some touring of a couple stores. I think a cocktail party at the Fish Gallery, also going to HAW (not sure exactly what kind of place that is). I'm taking plants down, I know others are bringing plants.

Since this is my first, I'm not sure exactly what to expect. I guess we'll just have to take it as it comes. Friday is the collection trip. That could be the day you break away and do your LFS touring. Then you could join back up for the other events. Just a thought.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Guys

sorry about not having an auction, we did not know what kind of reception we would have had with having one. That being said if we do this again we will have one for sure.

Also, don't forget we will have some cool items up for raffle. at best we have a tank by Deep Sea Aquatics.

Niko, are you going to bring any livestock?

see ya'll soon


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Texgal: Cool, I can probably round up some plants too. If nothing else, I can bring you the L. Glandulosa I promised. It's coming along nicely:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike: Looking good!  

They plan on having a plant swap on Sat. at ADG. Just found out from Kevin today. I'm looking forward to it. I have a few trimmings to bring.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Had a ball. Met lots of nice people. Met lots of nice plants.










To see a few other snaps....


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Definitely was great meeting you guys! Niko, good seeing you again and you will ride it out, my friend! With your talent and experience, it is only a matter of time And of course we will always be getting fishies from you as well


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Guys, glad y'all could come down. had a blast.


----------

